# 2006 Altima Bose System?



## Unoriginalnj (Oct 3, 2006)

How do I know if I have a Bose system installed? I'm assuming Bose would be plastered somewhere, but it's not. I do have Tweeters mounted in the front doors. And it says "DSS" or something on the back speakers. By the way, I have a 2.5S


----------



## ::..CoLuMBuS..:: (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, You do not have a bose system installed, heres two reasons why..1 the deck speakers say BOSE if they are Bose, you have the NDSS system ppl like to put them down and say they sound like crap but i think they sound nice, i had them in my 03 altima, i have an 06 now with bose and honestly the bass is nicer in the bose, but the ndss is clearer...soo..u dont have bose and if you dont know the tweeters aren't in the door they are in the plastic that goes along from the winsheld down...( kinda hard to explain but you'll see 'light' cut holes in the plastic thats where the tweeters are

-CoLuMBuS-


----------

